# morocco breakdown insurance



## minkymoo

Hello to all,
Many thanks to everyone who replied to my post on bbq gas fitting, now sorted out and ready to use.
My new post is regards breakdown cover available in Morocco, I have the RAC european cover which has proved to be brilliant on the two occasions when needed,but RAC has no cover for Morocco, has anyone found an alternative to cover this area,
Thanks DAVID


----------



## tonka

I have been told ADAC but not checked into it myself as yet, however after reading stories of them only paying €200 for a recovery I am dubious about how good it would be. !

Sitting and watching the thread with interest as we plan to go January.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

I have ADAC primarilly for our 2nd Morocco trip last year. The first trip breakdown ins. was purchased through CandCC, but when I purchased cover for the second trip, paid the £230 and thankfully checked the countries covered, Morocco was not mentioned on the Policy. On contacting C and CC, I was informed that the Policy did indeed not cover Morocco, and that I should not have been sold it. I did specify that the cover required was for Morocco. Thats how I latched onto ADAC. I do tend to read any insurance policies bought and after reading the exclusions, wonder what we are covered for.


----------



## oly

We are going February with Desert Detours and am about to look into similar issues. Our insurance is with motorhome facts who provide breakdown cover with RAC so I guess we are in a similar situation with no cover for Morocco.


----------



## ceejayt

We had ADAC for Morocco and hey cover vehicles up to 7.5 tons whereas RAC has restrictions and definitely does not cover Morocco.


----------



## peedee

Ceejay, Isn't your vehicle higher than 3.2 meters? ADAC don't cover vehicles higher than this.
peedee


----------



## ceejayt

peedee said:


> Ceejay, Isn't your vehicle higher than 3.2 meters? ADAC don't cover vehicles higher than this.
> peedee


If you squint then it is 3.2m - I would go under a bridge that said 3.5m (but very slowly)


----------



## peedee

The worry for me is the breakdown company might not squint :lol: 
I also have a dome on the roof which I think takes it to 3.4m. One of the problems is that breakdown insurances rarely define height and width so I always take it as actual height/width inlculding accessories unless stated.

Think I would baulk at going under a bridge of 3.5 meters.

peedee


----------



## ceejayt

peedee said:


> The worry for me is the breakdown company might not squint :lol:
> ........
> Think I would baulk at going under a bridge of 3.5 meters.
> 
> peedee


OK - now you have made me get my tape measure out again and look very carefully 
Problem is - if you cant get cover with ADAC then there is no-one who will do it to my knowledge. If they were to fail to squint I do have two possibilities once they get it on the low loader:
- I can let down the air suspension and now that you have caused me to get my tape measure out i might try and see what that means - it will certainly be lower at the back.
- second option - once they get it on the low loader is to let some air out of the tyres.

What do you think?


----------



## AndrewandShirley

If you are insured with Comfort then you can get insurance for Morocco through them.

If you on a CCC club tour then their breakdown insurance will also cover you.

Euro Assist also provide coverage.

We are with ADAC mainly due to our van size.


----------



## peedee

My guess is it is what the breakdown company think!

I got a quote from the Caravan Club last year (not for Morocco) but didn't take it as in the end I decided not to go abroad. I intend to get them to quote for 2013 and will make it quite clear to them as to the size of the vehicle and establish how it will be handled before I cough up. 

I have a feeling that with the take over of Alan Rogers by the CC they will be offering new policies in the New Year. They have hinted one of the things they are looking into is cover for larger vehicles.
Perhaps Morocco might also be included in any new policies although it is my understanding from trying to obtain insurance for Moroc, the problem is lack of official breakdown services which prevents companies from offering Moroccan cover. I was told to get my vehicle back to Spain and then they could provide a service from there.

peedee


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

Although this blog is 2010, he was covered by ADAC and I'd be fairly sure is bigger than the height and weight measurements mentioned earlier in this thread 

http://www.gertenbach.info/e_reise_2010_Iceland_3.htm

As peedee mentions above, there may be a lack of a nationwide equivilant to the RAC, but I'm sure there are plenty of people there who will help. Somewhere I have a card of a mechanic who worked on the Dakar vehicles back in the day, and his workshop is covered in photos of the Dakar 4x4s, trucks and people in his premises.

One sticking point might be height on the ferries, as when we looked I think we were too tall for the fast ones at least, but 4m+ on the slower ones. And I may have read any vehicle has to be self powered unless its on a trailer, so no pushing!!


----------



## ceejayt

Yes, we are too tall for the fast ferries - feet up and take a break time  Still go on the euro tunnel though


----------



## jonse

Oly I hope you have good heating and also more than 1 large gas bottle in your motorhome!! We did the tour with DD in February this year, some of the sites used couldn't cope with the amount of motorhomes wanting to use electric hook-up. We have re-fillable LPG and didn't know before we went on the trip that this is not available in Morocco. despite going with a full bottle (only a small bottle as this is all we can fit in) we had to ration it strictly, so had no heating at all on several days (and nights!)
To say we were FREEZING is an understatement - take plenty of warm clothes!! Mind you -they sell a good selection of warm pyjamas in the markets!!


----------



## oly

Oh dear did you not enjoy your trip? Being cold is very uncomfortable.
We do have 2 of the larger bottles on board will that be enough?


----------



## makems

We also use LPG and are planning to go to Morocoo in January for a couple of months.
We've been advised that local butane cylinders are easily available and very cheap, so my plan is to remove one of the Gaslow cylinders prior to departure.
I will then connect up a local cylinder using a spare hose that will fit a butane cylinder.
Will this work?
Mike


----------



## jonse

*gas*

I would suggest you add a pig tail to your system so you can bypass the gas low, then connect there bottle and leave your gas low in situ, you will need heating in Jan if you go into the rift mountains, on the coast nearer Marrakesh probably not, unless your wild camping most of the time and with no hook up, but it sounds as If you have the larger bottles in that case I would think you will be fine, make sure you have a full house before leaving Spain


----------



## Annsman

We did the Morocco tour with DD in March 2010. The site electric is very hit & miss. Some would be sparking in the rain so we didn't use these! Some were about 3 amp at best. In the end we lived without hook up and our solar panel coped brilliantly, despite a week of virtually continuous rain for the first week. You will be moving on virtually every day and driving for a few hours so it will be more than enough to charge the batteries, even without a panel.

The only place you are still for any length of time is the desert "wildcamping" bit, but even that's in a hotel car park, with toilets and showers available in the hotel so we're not talking "Lawrence of Arabia" here!

Top up in Malaga just before you meet up with the group and that will help. We've got a 60L bulk gas tank which was plenty so I'm afraid I would be guessing here, but if you've got 2X13 KG gaslow, or similar, you shouldn't be too badly off. You won't need the heating during the day, as again you're on the move and so it's only for showering and washing the dishes. Only the very brave on our tour used the facilities at every site, infact I don't remember anyone who did! Some were just about OK for the menfolk but the mem sahibs wouldn't go near them! Fantastic country though.


----------



## grizzlyj

makems said:


> I will then connect up a local cylinder using a spare hose that will fit a butane cylinder.
> Will this work?
> Mike


We did that using the same reg as we use in France, 11kg bottle of butane (no propane in that size as far as I know, only much bigger), no problems. Many are quite dented though!


----------



## minkymoo

*ADAC BREAKDOWN COVER MOROCCO*

Thanks for the advice on this matter, ADAC seems the cover that could be the answer, does anyone have a link they have used to get some information/quote?
I have checked the FIAT dealers that are in the FIAT service book,has anyone used any of these In Morocco, and how did you get on?
Thanks DAVID


----------



## ceejayt

*Re: ADAC BREAKDOWN COVER MOROCCO*



minkymoo said:


> Thanks for the advice on this matter, ADAC seems the cover that could be the answer, does anyone have a link they have used to get some information/quote?
> I have checked the FIAT dealers that are in the FIAT service book,has anyone used any of these In Morocco, and how did you get on?
> Thanks DAVID


Easiest way is to look them up on the internet and then phone them in Germany. They will put you on to an English speaker who will take your details and credit card. About 79 euros for the year


----------



## minkymoo

*ADAC BREAKDOWN COVER MOROCCO*

Hi to all
Having checked out breakdown cover for our trip to Morocco in Jan.We have taken out cover with ADAC. It does have a 200 euro limit on b/down recovery to the nearest repairer but we feel we have least a point of contact regards the time we are in Morocco ,for us it will be our first trip there so for the cost of 98 euros not a bad deal. This does include several benefits one of which is dealing with customs if you are unlucky enough to have an accident that would prevent you taking the camper home.
The ADAC office was very helpfull and spoke good English, Just got the membership card and also terms & conditions via email (in English thank goodness)
This cover is for the person not the vehicle which could be a bonus if you use other vehicles.
We will still have the RAC European cover which has proved to be very good lets hope we will not need any of them this trip!!!!!!!
Hope this will be of some interest to anyone thinking of a trip to Morocco 
Roll on middle of Jan
MINKYMOO


----------



## peejay

Hi Minkmoo,



> This does include several benefits one of which is dealing with customs if you are unlucky enough to have an accident that would prevent you taking the camper home.


Is this the Moroccan import tax that you mention? If so, does that mean that ADAC would pay the import tax in the event of the veh being written off/stolen?

..and would your motorhome insurers then pay out for the value of the motorhome if it was lost?

I ask as we are toying with the idea of going there and the subject/problem of import tax was mentioned in a previous post >here<

We are with Comfort and apparently they will pay either the import tax due or the motorhome replacement value but not both.

Pete


----------



## minkymoo

*ADAC BREAKDOWN COVER MOROCCO*

Hi peejay

Yes ADAC will pay custom charges ,storage scappage etc. if the vehlcle was written off, It appears to me that as long as the green card (which I have yet to apply for) is comprehensive, a fact confirmed when I made an Inquiry
as to availability a few weeks ago, and has no strings attached I should be covered, Will be getting green card soon and will be checking to see if that is the case, Aviv
a are the insurance which I purchased via MHF
Thanks Minkymoo


----------



## peejay

Thanks Minky,

My insurance is Aviva too, but via Comfort brokers. 
We travelled to Turkey this year and the green card they issued gave us comprehensive cover for both European and Asian Turkey. Morocco was also one of the countries covered on the card if req'd, so you should be OK.

Have a great trip and let us know how you get on..

Pete


----------



## bb46

We are off to Morocco in March and I was planning to get ADAC breakdown. I contacted Diane Thompson for some more info and this was her reply:

Hi Barbara

Thanks for you email regarding ADAC. Can you tell me if you already member/s of ADAC.? The reason I ask is that, if you do not have membership it would be no good me forwarding the details as just over 10 days ago ADAC announced they could no longer enroll UK residents. It seems to be a problem between them and the AA. This is a great pity, luckily existing members will not be affected and their cover will go on as usual.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards
Dianne. Joys of European Caravanning.

I guess the AA, who charges much more than ADAC, doesn't like the competition!!
Does anyone know who else will give me Morocco breakdown cover?
Barbara


----------



## tonka

bb46 said:


> We are off to Morocco in March and I was planning to get ADAC breakdown. I contacted Diane Thompson for some more info and this was her reply:
> 
> Hi Barbara
> 
> Thanks for you email regarding ADAC. Can you tell me if you already member/s of ADAC.? The reason I ask is that, if you do not have membership it would be no good me forwarding the details as just over 10 days ago ADAC announced they could no longer enroll UK residents. It seems to be a problem between them and the AA. This is a great pity, luckily existing members will not be affected and their cover will go on as usual.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Kind Regards
> Dianne. Joys of European Caravanning.
> 
> I guess the AA, who charges much more than ADAC, doesn't like the competition!!
> Does anyone know who else will give me Morocco breakdown cover?
> Barbara


_

This has been mentioned before on another MHF forum... BUT there seems to be lots of people who have recently been taking it out..
We are off on our second Morocco trip in January, along with a dozen or so other vans who are going around the same time..
I will look the thread up over on fun and see what it says.._


----------



## bb46

Thanks Steve
Apparently ADAC only stopped accepting UK membership 10 days ago so I was just too late. 
I will be travelling with Desert Detours so think I may be OK. Not being mechanically minded I need the security of someone who is.

Barbara


----------



## scouter

Hi,

We've not long returned from Morocco having been on the October 2013 Classic Tour with DDetours.

Breakdown cover was an issue for us before we went. The major problem is that there is no national breakdown or recovery service.

So although Comfort would reimburse my costs if we required roadside assistance or towing they required me to organise and pay for it and then claim the costs back from Comfort. So not being entirely happy with that we joined ADAC in August but I understand this is not available now.

However apart from a few locations the roads were no worse that in much of the UK apart from the 20 or 30 km of Todra Gorge Road and the drive out to Erg Chebbi in the Dunes.

Now if your van is Mercedes based and about 40 years old, its repairable in just about every village! For later vans there are the usual main dealers in the major cities and there may be someone nearby who can help and an advantage of going with DD is their local knowledge, knowing where to look and where to ask to get bits or repairs done if they can't help and do the repair.

So we took servicing parts with us (we don't usually carry any) and made sure the batteries etc were all up to the job and had a few simple checks done before we went. 

Turning to gas, we have an autogas 2000 installation and filled up just north of Algeciris before we met up. We didn't quite use 1 tank of gas whilst we were in Morocco but it was October and warm/mild apart from the high Atlas. (We also have an external BBQ point so we bought and additional connector and were going to connect a moroccan cylinder and regulator if we needed to through that point).

Hope your trip is as good as our's was

alan & sue


----------



## bb46

Hi Alan and Sue
Thanks for your reply. I checked with MHF insurance and, like Comfort, they will reimburse me for costs of getting a broken motorhome back to Spain from where the regular Breakdown cover will apply, so will probably go with them as they are cheaper than Comfort. 
I have also spoken to Debbie at Desert Detours so feel reassured about dealing with problems I hope not to encounter. I will be taking a few spares like air and fuel filters and maybe spark plugs but would welcome advice about what else, if anything, I should take.

Regards
Barbara


----------



## moby56

makems said:


> We also use LPG and are planning to go to Morocoo in January for a couple of months.
> We've been advised that local butane cylinders are easily available and very cheap, so my plan is to remove one of the Gaslow cylinders prior to departure.
> I will then connect up a local cylinder using a spare hose that will fit a butane cylinder.
> Will this work?
> Mike


If you have Gaslow the Moroccan Bottle will fit straight on to your gaslow pigtail local gas 2 years ago 140MD and exchange about 49 MD gas available at virtually all shops


----------



## scouter

Hi Barbara,

Yes we took, fuel , air, oil and pollen filters and a drive belt (fan belt), some top up oil (which we always carry but never seem to need), and a few minor tools. We also carry a spare wheel and a jack.

We were also advised to have some old blankets or similar to protect the engine if we got a bad sandstorm plus some sticky tape to seal vents and louvres against sand and dust.

I now understand from the DD blogs that alcohol is no longer available in Marjane Supermarkets (similar to Auchan in size). 

Buying meat seemed a bit iffy, the meat always looked good wherever, but the flies in the small butchers and markets, and the seemingly unwashed butchers blocks did put us off sometimes. It did taste good though!!

We were advised to always use bottled water for drinking, cooking and washing food (which we don't do in Europe).

WE bought £10-£15 worth of pencils, pens and paper and a few big bags of sweets for the school at Source de Blue Meski.

Other than that we were prepared for poor campsite facilities, some were not good and some unusable at times but its a third world country and the campsites were described by 1 of our group as " built by the French in the 50's and last maintained in 1956". One of the sites on our way back to Tangier Med after the tour ended only had solar heated hot water, it was raining so only cold water in the showers! At several others you had to ask for hot water or for the key to the one shower with hot water.

BUT we had a brill holiday and will probably go back again but for the moment there's other places we want to visit first,

cheers alan and sue


----------



## bb46

Alan and Sue - thanks for your really useful and informative reply.
We've been back in the UK since October so can't wait to get away again.
Barbara


----------



## delfy

*ADAC Renewal*

Hello. I have ADAC, forMorocco. The renewal came through today and it's all in German. Can anyone advise me what to do with all the paperwork, or should I just ring and do the financial transaction over the phone. I see that the cost has gone up by a tenner!! Thanks


----------

